
Why We Should Send All Our Politicians to Space - imartin2k
https://singularityhub.com/2017/08/21/why-we-should-send-all-our-politicians-to-space/
======
Mankhool
There should be a live feed of our planet from space available online, on a TV
channel globally, and on an app that does nothing else.

